# Bulls



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

How are there no bull red reports here, yet. Seeya in a few weeks, reds!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They have been just off the beach in pretty large schools the past couple mornings


----------

